# How to plant pearl weed



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just stick each stem into the substrate and try to have it laid flat to the ground as much as you can. they send shoots which eventually secure the plant close to the substrate. If they start growing up, just cut and replant the cuttings. here's a pic of mine. not sure if mine is 2 leaf though... 

If you're trying to tie to rocks or wood, I wouldn't know. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks mine does look like yours. Ok I will probably put it on wood. It was ROAK so had never seen it before.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Crystal, you can use cotton thread to secure it while the roots are taking hold. I have one growing up a piece of wood, and I tie the new growth down every so often.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I wonder if I could use crazy glue on it like they do on other plants? Wish I new how


----------

